# Should I debadge?



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Toying with the possibility of removing a) the A3 badge b) the Audi rings and the A3 badge. Or changing the colour? The TFSI was removed at factory anyway.

Theme of car:



Back as it stands:



Options:

Remove A3:



Remove A3 and rings:



Black rings:



Black rings and A3 (rubbish edit):



Thanks for your response!


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Black rings only. I going to change mine soon


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Leave the rings, get rid of a3


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Must say I like standard best, they're not the ugliest badges are they.

Fully removed looks cheap, whilst black doesn't go with the chrome side window trim...


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I like just the black rings & think it ties in nicely with having the windows tinted


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep the rings and A3 badge (silver). Debadging (IMO) makes the car look tacky.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keep the rings. 
Lose the a3 badge.
Looks much cleaner.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Lose the A3 and keep the normal chrome rings


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

Another silver rings no A3 vote here, looks so much tidier IMO!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jb40k said:


> Another silver rings no A3 vote here, looks so much tidier IMO!


This, without the Audi rings it's too bland at the back.

Black rings look OK but suspect will date quickly...


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

im a big fan of debadging and am planning on fully debadging my a1 when it arrives (only the rings as the rest aren't going on at the factory)

However, seeing your photoshops, not sure the back end looks right without anything on your red A3.

Would personally keep the audi rings as they are or black in your case. But if going black need to change the front end to black too


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Black rings only everything else goes. Have you/ are you going to do the front black as well if this is the route you choose.
Never have liked model badges look to cluttered and messy, although A3 is about as short as you can get. Also why do manufacturers always seem to do the badges in chrome it is probably the least appealing choice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just remove the a3 and leave the badge as is, I really dislike the black makers badges!.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it was my car I would leave the rings in silver and de badge the A3.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Black rings only


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Put A4 badges on it to confuse people.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Another for remove A3 leave rings chrome


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

R0B said:


> Another for remove A3 leave rings chrome


And another from me, if you remove the rings from the back then you should do the same to the front, so leave them as they are.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

empsburna said:


> Put A4 badges on it to confuse people.


PMSL That's brilliant


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Lose the A3 and keep the rings, ties in with the window trim.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Keep the rings silver, loose the a3 badge


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Loose the A3 and add dual exhaust on the right side. Can't stand one sided exhaust.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Keep the rings and the A3 badge loose the rest.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Phil-1 said:


> Keep the rings and the A3 badge loose the rest.


There is nothing else to lose


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Lose the A3, leave the rings chrome. I do like the black Audi rings but seeing you have chrome I would leave them chrome.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Leave all badges:thumb: I always get the impression that when a car has no badges it must be bottom of the range but they don't want the neighbours to know


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Leave all badges:thumb: I always get the impression that when a car has no badges it must be bottom of the range but they don't want the neighbours to know


My rule of thumb is that if your eyes are naturally drawn to the exhaust pipes and rear tyres, ahead of the badges, then it is OK to debadge it! 

Otherwise, as said above, you could end up looking tragic and cheap....


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I always debadge the model from my cars.
Used to be great fun when everyone thinks a corsa is a 1.2 not the 1.7 turbo that it actually was.

Also makes the boot easier to wash and polish


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Leave the rings, get rid of a3


This :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Why was TFSI removed?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Why was TFSI removed?


I had it removed at the build stage. Felt the car looked better without it (and it would be easier to clean)


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Just thought id throw this one in.........where do you stand on rebadging?, how about a ford badge where the rings are, !!!

You can thank me now........


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Deniance said:


> Just thought id throw this one in.........where do you stand on rebadging?, how about a ford badge where the rings are, !!!
> 
> You can thank me now........


Keep it true to its roots and put a VW or Skoda badge on it ... lol


----------

